# House flags and Company colours



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

A lot of house flags and company colours are self-explanatory but others are not.
I always thought P&O rather garish but recently learned the reason for their choice.
There is also a supposed story behind the choice of Blue Funnel.
In Glen Line I was told the blue pennant with the white maltese cross was to commemorate the winning of China tea-clipper race. I still have no concrete evidence this is so. 
My present avatar is 1797's George Gibson Co. Leith who had a long association trading with the Netherlands.
What's your old company colours and do you know the reason for choosing them? 
Regards,
Malcolm


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

R651400 said:


> A lot of house flags and company colours are self-explanatory but others are not.
> I always thought P&O rather garish but recently learned the reason for their choice.
> There is also a supposed story behind the choice of Blue Funnel.
> In Glen Line I was told the blue pennant with the white maltese cross was to commemorate the winning of China tea-clipper race. I still have no concrete evidence this is so.
> ...


Prince Line - Prince of Wales feathers
Furness Withy - F on the flag, F all on the plate


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

*House Flags and Company Colors*

Hi Shipmates,
This topic just lit a small light.
That little book.."Browns Flags and Funnels" ...Has it got a website??
Or is there a website for flags and funnels?
The key word here is obviously "funnels" as I have come across several excellent Flag sites.
Regards, 
David D.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

*HOUSE FLAGS & FUNNEL COLOURS*

Hi Malcolm - the study of houseflags and funnels is fascinating and could easily lead to the longest thread ever on SN! As far as I am aware the Glen Line company tradition was that the blue pennant was worn to commemorate its victories in the China Tea Race of 1874. The 'Glenartney' gained this with a passage time from Woosung to London in 44 days. 
The origins of so many Houseflags are now lost in the mists of time and even the companies themselves are often unsure why a flag was adopted. The Everard family, for instance, say that Fred Everard chose a design based on the pattern of a Dutch window shutter, yet Fred Everard was of German extraction and changed his name from Eberhardt just before the 1914 War when anti-German feeling was running high, so another explantion is that he adopted the colours of the arms of the city of London. Totally 'unofficial' colours have also appeared over the years - when Everards purchased Glen in the 60's, some of the Glen ships started sporting the Everard Houseflag on the black top of the Red and black Glen funnel. Miss Ethel Everard refused to believe this was happening until I showed her a photograph to show her this was true - she was not amused!
Many Houseflags can still be found in use today although the firms involved have long since moved from shipowning. The Merchant Bankers Rathbone Brothers sold their steamships to Harrisons in 1887 but their houseflag was still being flown from a flagpole at its Liverpool office 100 years later!. The Carron Company of Scotland and Barings Bank are similar examples.
Regarding Alfred Holt's funnel colour, tradition has it that this came about because of some tins of blue paint that were found onboard one of the ships he purchased. The very famous Ellerman colours are supposed to have been adopted from those of Rea Towing as Ellerman's Chairman liked them so much.
As far as is known only one Houseflag actually shows a funnel, Wagenborgs.
As I say this could easily become the longest thread ever on SN so I had better end this now!
Peter4447 (Night)


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Funnel (and Houseflag) Resource*

David
I don't think Browns has a website but if you go to www.mysticseaport.org  and click on Library and E Resources then E Books & Manuscripts you will find that they have a complete copy of the 1912 edition of Lloyds Flags and Funnels on line. There are about 100 pages in full colour of flags and funnels. The library site itself also has a great deal to offer for other SN members in regards to research.
Peter4447 (*))


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks very much for the Glen Line pennant info Peter. 
It was well known when I was with them but no one seemed to know which ship and when. 
I intend to purchase Ships in Focus's Glen Line next time in the UK, I never knew that BF sold this section of their company to Everards!
Alfie Holt finding tins of blue paint was also the Blue Flue story I heard and doesn't surprise me. An excellent company to work for but strangely parsimonious in some of their activities.
Did I see it on SN or read it somewhere that Cunard funnel colours cannot be replicated. Shades of Drambuie's secret recipe?
Another intriguing thought, why does the colours of the "H" flag, sometimes in chequered form as Ropners and early CP, keep popping up? Glen Line, Butterfield and Swire and now the ubiquitous HSBC?
Regards
Malcolm


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Malcolm - just to clarify my earlier thread, the Glen Company I was talking about in regard to Everards was Glen & Co of Glasgow, who were the managing owners for the Clydesdale Shipowners Co Ltd and the Scottish Navigation Co Ltd. This small fleet traded normally from Glasgow and the Irish Ports to the Scandinavian and Baltic counties. The ships usually carried a name ending in the letter A such as the 'Winga'. 
I am also led to believe that the Cunard 'red' actually originated as the colour that was used on the bottom of their newly-built ships - looking at the actual shade I see no reason to doubt this.
I have no idea as to any special significance regarding the use of a chequer pattern although, interestingly Canadian Pacific have just re-adopted their old Houseflag - I spotted it for the first time recently when following a loaded container lorry. Perhaps the most famous chequer pattern of all was that used by the Pelton Steamship Company on their coastal colliers. (*))


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Canadian Pacific have indeed adopted their old houseflag, but won't it swiftly disappear over the next few months seeing as CanPac have been taken over?


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I always thought that Harrison's of London had a unique house flag,
a broken arm that is in a armour,holding a broken spear with the words "Perseverance written on the bottom of the flag.
John.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

John Rogers said:


> I always thought that Harrison's of London had a unique house flag,
> a broken arm that is in a armour,holding a broken spear with the words "Perseverance written on the bottom of the flag.
> John.


Similar to Bibby Line with motto:
Work or die you b------s


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Peter, Thanks for the clarification on Everard's and Glen & Co Glasgow. I did think there was something odd.
Strange you mention Carron Co. of Falkirk. I had occasion to visit the works when I came ashore in '64. It was like going back 100 years, there was even layers of iron dust in the office! 
Carron are reputed to have the first generic name ever with the famous small and deadly carronade cannon.
Thought Pompeyfan would have come up with the answser for P&O's houseflag colours by now!
Another red and white with anchor. Ben Line.
There are still a lot more to come people, see below.
Malcolm


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

P&O's colours come from the royal colours of Spain and Portugal, allowed due to assistance given by the company in its early days.
Shaw Savill was the old Maori flag of New Zealand
The old Canadian Pacific chequeres were taken from the mapping symbols of planned railways, used when it was originaly owned by Canadian Pacific Railways..


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Malcolm
It is sad to think that so many of those long gone fleets on your attachment flew the Red Ensign as well.
I think one of the best stories regarding the adoption of a Houseflag is that of the Federal Steam Navigation Co - I wonder if any ex-Federal men know the answer? (Read) 
Peter4447


----------



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

*Shaw Savill Flag*

Hi Baltic Wal

Your comment about the Shaw Savill House flag was a old maori flag interests me. I think one of NZs early Governors gave them the flag .

I would like to report that a few maori still fly this flag both from their houses and the occassional vehicle. I explain to my kids and grand children that I served with the company who had that house flag. They take a bit of convincing over it.


----------



## Mac (Apr 26, 2005)

James Busby, the first British Resident in New Zealand in March 1834 arranged a meeting of Northern Chiefs to choose a national flag so that New Zealand built and owned ships could be properly registered and enter other ports.
The ensign chosen, one of three on display, became known as the "Flag of the Independant Tribes of New Zealand" and was in later years adopted as the houseflag of Shaw Savill. The selection of this flag by the assembled chiefs took place six years before the signing of the Treaty of Waitangi, which established British jurisdiction of New Zealand.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Baltic Wal said:


> P&O's colours come from the royal colours of Spain and Portugal, allowed due to assistance given by the company in its early days.
> ..


Blue and white of the Portuguese Braganza dynasty 1840-1910.
Red and white of the Spanish Bourbons 1700 to 1931 and present day.
The company started in 1835 trading to the Iberian Peninsula and was called the Peninsular Steam Navigation Co., later obtaining a mail contract for this route. The mail was transhipped from Gibraltar to Egypt and taken to the East by the Honourable East India Company. 
In 1840 Peninsular SN was awarded the contract direct to Alexandria and became P&O.


----------



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

The origin of the house flag of the Fedral Steam Navigation Co is also of interest. In 1824 the "Sir Edward Paget", one of Money Wigram's clippers, was anchored of Splitshead wearing the St George's Gross at the main. That was and still is the flag flown by an Admiral and so a naval pinnace was sent by a naval frigate to investigate. There being no Admiral aboard, the Master was censured and ordered to haul down the flag, but thinking the masthead would be bare he rehoisted the flag after a blue pocket hankerchief had been sawn in the middle of the cross.

I also have a small book with 1010 house flags and funnels markings if any wish to know the name of any company etc. 

Regards

Blair Lagerstedt
NZ


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Spot on Blair! (Applause) 
Regards
Peter4447


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

David, or any one looking for House Flags, Try this web:
www.allstates-flag.com/fotw/flags/gb~hf.html
All the best. Barney.


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks Barney and all others.
Still no further ahead on FUNNELS however, of companies operating TODAY.
Regards
David D.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

N.K.Y.
japan mail s/s co.
1885 merger
yubin kaisn mitsubishi and kyodo unyu kaisha

two red bands were adopted as the co. house flag and funnel colours symbolizing the muyual goodwill of both co. and the hope that their combined fleets would serve round the world.
in due course N.K.Y. became japans national shipping co.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

TSCHUDI SHIPPING CO.
tschudi and eitzen group.
from 1896 the funnel mark of t+e was the coat of arms of the canton of zurich on a red belt,thereby combining the colours of norway with a swiss symbol.it was first introudced that year on the vessel uto as a gesture to the vessel's swiss shareholders.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

About the Glen Line blue pennant with white Maltese cross. I was told it commemorated their ship Gleneartney(spelling?) bringing home the tea ahead of all the others. That was fifty-odd years ago, so don't quote me. The company's full title, back then, was Glen and Shire Line with some ships named after Welsh counties, i.e. Radnorshire for one.
Sam.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

*Flags/Funnels*

Anyone got any ideas as to where the Houlder Bros/Line white Maltese Cross on Red background came from? The books I have seem rather vague on it.
Regards
Leo (*))


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Leo,

A very wise query, and the answer is at least definite... Amazingly there is absolutely no historical record of why the Maltese Cross was adopted. It remains one of the strange things in this company's records.

Even more interestingly no one has even come up with any excuses either.

Kind regards
Tonga


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Not sure about this Tonga but somewhere in the vague and distant past, I seem to recollect a story that one of the earliest Houlder vessels was named 'Knights Templar' or something along these lines, which gave rise to the use of the Maltese Cross. Will make further enquiries.
Regards
Peter4447 (Read)


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Peter,

I would welcome your research be delighted to be proved wrong. 

The work of any historian will be confounded by the apparent contradiction of one of the basic facts; for whilst the “Maltese Cross” that we all see as the insignia of Houlders – being a Red Flag with a White Square at its centre occupying two-thirds of the space, with darts cut into the four corners, thereby forming a cross with four flat sides – is actually not the eight pointed affair that is used by the Order of St John of Jerusalem, which I believe is described as "a cross of made from four straight lined pointed arrowheads , meeting at their points, with the ends of the arms consisting of indented”

So, we start to run aground on the banks of uncertainty and confusion even before we start on the voyage of discovery, for rather embarrassingly, the shape we know as the *Houlders Maltese Cross* is very much not an actually Maltese Cross....

The earliest pictorial record I have is from September 1861 where the _“cross” _ is shown as having four very flat sides, and whilst pretty, not really the Maltese Cross as we understand it.

I wish you God Speed on your travels and may the Knights Templar assist you in your search, it may be a long one.

Kind regards
Tonga


----------



## noel grayson (Sep 29, 2005)

I wonder how many people know that the letter "A" flag in the international code of signals is a burgee because Brocklebank's House flag was in use before the adoption of the International code?
Noel Grayson


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

While sailing with Canadian Pacific the change was made to the new colours which were certainly more up to date and represented better their current interests.
I was always told that the old red and white chequered flag represented the plots of land ceded to CP along the railway right of way. They were not allowed to own the whole of the right of way so were limited to acquiring every alternate acre.
Made sense at the time.(Smoke)


----------



## Tony Crompton (Jul 26, 2005)

noel grayson said:


> I wonder how many people know that the letter "A" flag in the international code of signals is a burgee because Brocklebank's House flag was in use before the adoption of the International code?


Hi Noel,

Unfortunately Brocks cannot claim to be uniqe in this. "B" flag is also a burgee
because of Bibby's houseflag.
------------------
Tony C


----------



## noel grayson (Sep 29, 2005)

Tony Crompton said:


> Hi Noel,
> 
> Unfortunately Brocks cannot claim to be uniqe in this. "B" flag is also a burgee
> because of Bibby's houseflag.
> ...


Hi Tony,

Good to hear you.
I still maintain that Brocks House Flag is unique, in that the Code flag B could have remained the normal rectangular flag, because Bibby's House flag has a motif " a yellow hand holding a dagger " emblazoned on it,whereas Brocks flag was a plain Blue and White. Three cheers for the Blue and White!!

Noel Grayson


----------



## Tony Crompton (Jul 26, 2005)

I believe Bibby's was plain red at the time.(1820)
Source of info is actually Brocklebank's History,volume 1 p68.

Salaams, Tony C


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Bank Line: The red sky above & the blue sea below & the long white streak od starvation. I beleive there was a song sung to the tune of the Bonny Bonny Banks of Loch Lomond.

Does anyone know how or why P & A Campbell designed their flag. It is a blue pennant with a white chevron pointing towards the hoist & a white disc on the fly side of the chevron. There must be some significant reason for it. The last time I saw it being flown was on a Weston-super-Mare passenger pleasure cruiser called BRISTOL QUEEN II.


----------



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

As a Sea Cadet in the fifties I had to attend a church parade for the merchant navy once a year at the old St Pauls Cathederal in Wellington NZ. There each of the cadet present carried a shipping company flag up to the alter. There were many.

Not sure if the tradition is still carried on today but would like to see all the house flags still exsist.


----------



## ed glover (May 3, 2006)

Paddy Hendersons house flag which is the French flag with the Union Jack in the middle was I believe allowed because henerson carried french troops to the Crimear (spelling sucks I know) Funny I only heard this lately and I sailed with them in 1961


----------



## Ian Harrod (Oct 11, 2005)

Bank Line: Red and blue divided diagonally crossed by a white stripe.

The ditty went along the lines of:

Blue for the sea we sail on,
Red for the blood we sweat,
The white line of starvation!


----------



## noel grayson (Sep 29, 2005)

Tony Crompton said:


> I believe Bibby's was plain red at the time.(1820)
> Source of info is actually Brocklebank's History,volume 1 p68.
> 
> Salaams, Tony C



Many thanks for the info, I'm never too old to learn!!
Salaams
Nobby


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

I still have in my possession a Brocklebank House Flag from the ss Maipra 1966. The 2nd Mate was changing the flags ( house and duster ) for new ones on arrival in Liverpool ; I asked what he did with the old ones ? He said they were chucked out ! I said " B--ger that can I have them ? " 
Must get it out and post a Photograph for the Brock lads . May be the only one left !
I never washed it and it still has the salt smell ( and Aden / Gan / Colombo / Rangoon / Medi /Atlantic etc .)


----------



## noel grayson (Sep 29, 2005)

*House flags*



Derek Roger said:


> I still have in my possession a Brocklebank House Flag from the ss Maipra 1966. The 2nd Mate was changing the flags ( house and duster ) for new ones on arrival in Liverpool ; I asked what he did with the old ones ? He said they were chucked out ! I said " B--ger that can I have them ? "
> Must get it out and post a Photograph for the Brock lads . May be the only one left !
> I never washed it and it still has the salt smell ( and Aden / Gan / Colombo / Rangoon / Medi /Atlantic etc .)


I still have a Brocklebank House flag, which was new until it was flown on two occasions on the Discovery Cruises. It was a great sight.

Nobby Grayson


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Excellent Nobby ! Thats two for sure we know of . I would lay even money that there are not too many origoinals around .


----------



## Tony Crompton (Jul 26, 2005)

Noel's flag flying on "Discovery" Ancient Mariners cruise in 1994
--------------------------
Tony C


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

I have managed to accquire a few old flags over the years and I used one recently when scattering ashes at sea. At the request of the widow of a former Blue Star Engineer, the Pilot launch crew very kindly allowed us to fly the old Blue Star flag at halfmast. It meant a very great deal to her and the family.
Peter4447


----------



## doric (Aug 29, 2007)

*Mac, re Shaw Savill House Flag*

Hello Mac,

As an ex Shaw Savill man, I go along with your comments. They appear to be true. Regards, Terence Williams. R538301.


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

The Brocklebank & Bibby comments about the A & B burgees are interesting but the question then arises why, in the pre 1932 international code, were C, D, E, F & G represented by pennants? Couldn't have been for the same reason as the same flags were nominated as numerals 1, 2, 3, 4 & 5 in 1932. 
Tony


----------



## oceantramp (Jul 16, 2005)

*House Flags and Company Colours*

Stag Line had a black funnel red band with a white trippant stag.
House flag red with white trippant stag.
A trippant stag is the crest of a North Yorkshire branch of the Robinson family and was adopted as the house flag.

We boarded the pilot for Philadelphia Christmas Eve 1965. When the pilot came on the bridge he asked the Captain if the funnel had been done up for Christmas.


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Does Anyone Know Where I Can Find A List Of Butterfield & Swire Ships Sunk During The Second World War?


----------



## johnb42 (Jun 1, 2009)

ed glover said:


> Paddy Hendersons house flag which is the French flag with the Union Jack in the middle was I believe allowed because henerson carried french troops to the Crimear (spelling sucks I know) Funny I only heard this lately and I sailed with them in 1961


Ed,
I served my time with Paddy Henderson (58-62). I'm surprised that the Company has so little representation here, because they had quite a few ships back then.
The ships weren't the greatest but the Company was alright. I particularly remember a super - Captain McWinnie - who would often take a ship round the coast. He was a gentleman of the old school. Can't remember who was the senior super but I did meet him and he too was a good man.
John


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi all. I have a small book picked up in Canada entitled, Flags, funnels and hull colours by Colin Stewart. Unfortunately it has no ISBN number so I can't quote it.
In regard to the Shaw Saville/ Maori flag, they are similar but not identical. Although it could originally have been an SS flag that was modified. From memory one of the differences is that the Maori flag has five point stars and SS has more , Regards Ronnieseven or eight.


----------



## Lancastrian (Feb 8, 2006)

Peter4447 said:


> Not sure about this Tonga but somewhere in the vague and distant past, I seem to recollect a story that one of the earliest Houlder vessels was named 'Knights Templar' or something along these lines, which gave rise to the use of the Maltese Cross. Will make further enquiries.
> Regards
> Peter4447 (Read)


An unlikely theory as the Knights of St John were Hospitallers not Templars.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Lancastrian
The truth behind the origins of many funnel marks and houseflags will, sadly, never be known and are open to speculation. 
If Houlders did have a 'Knight Templar' as one of its earliest vessels then the cross and colours (albeit reversed) could have been adopted at the whim of the Houlder family. 
A similar example of this is the blue cross on the white band used by Headlam and Son. They initially used a red cross on a white band which is the flag of the Red Cross and is derived from the reversed colours of the national flag of Switzerland. Because of possible confusion Headlam and Son were asked to change their colours which they did by adopting a blue cross.
Other stories abound but are they fact or fiction? Cunard red is supposed to have originally been the red undercoat used on the hulls of its vessels. Alfred Holt's blue funnels are supposedly to have come into being when some tins of blue paint were found on a vessel he had purchased.
Coming more up to date a gentleman asked me only last week if I could identify a MN cap badge that had been in his family for years - a blue ensign with a gold *horizontal* anchor. It turned out to be the RFA having been authorised for use in 1922 by AFO. Subsequently in 1974 the anchor was changed to vertical. 
Fortunately in the case of this cap badge do***entary evidence exists but sadly the origins of so many MN flags and funnels have disappeared in the mists of time so that we can but speculate on possible reasons for their adoption by those shipowners of yesteryear.
Regards
Peter(Thumb)


----------



## salvina (Feb 14, 2008)

No prizes for the origin of Salvesen's house flag. It is the centre portion of the Norwegian national flag on a white background.(Thumb) (Pint)


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Re: Salvesens.
And the national colours were also on the funnels - red with white band and blue top.
Although they have long since been out of shipping, until quite recently we used to have Salvesen lorries on our roads carrying the Houseflag. Sadly even these have now been repainted and the old Houseflag has been removed.
Peter4447


----------



## maritiem (Nov 8, 2007)

Hallo;
For Company House flags I use this site not always correct but very good useable http://areciboweb.50megs.com/fotw/flags/x~hf.html.

Also http://library.mysticseaport.org/initiative/ImPage.cfm?BibID=11061&ChapterId=1 is very useful.
Other sites are
http://pavillon.houseflag.free.fr/index.html
http://flags.seeleute.net/

Reference books are 
Browns Flags, Funnels, Brown, Son & Ferguson, various years. 
A Survey of Mercantile Houseflags and Funnels, J. L. Loughran, Waine Research, 1979. Authorititive work.

Regards 
Henk Jungerius


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

It was once suggested by some business guru that D.K. Ludwig would benefit from a house flag and even a funnel logo. The design was thrown open to all employees within NBC.
One individual (identity never revealed) submitted a sketch of 'Two Fists stretching a rubber like Dollar' - as if wringing the last cent out of it.
This was of course a reference to D.K. Ludwigs philosophy on austerity.
I heard from one of the VPs that it did manage to bring a very very slight smile to an otherwise unemotional face.
However, nothing changed. Black funnel and thats it. No logo.
Bill


----------



## salvina (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes Peter it is sad that Salvesens no longer display the house flag on their trucks. Do the Bibby trucks still display theirs? (We don't see many in Cyprus!) Still see the odd Safmarine container with the houseflag on it.


----------



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

Despite P&O being mentioned in the first post of this thread I think Pompeyfan must be busy as he hasn't chipped in yet.

Their 'garish' flag recognised the company's original service to the Iberian Peninsular of Spain and Portugal in the 1840's. Red and yellow remain the colours of Spain and the Spanish Royal Colours. Portugal nowadays, of course, have red and green in the flag but 150 years ago blue and white were the colours of the Portuguese Royal flag.

When the Admiralty contract to carry mails to India and beyond was granted the Peninsular Steam Navigation became the Peninsular and Oriental S.N. Co.
Probably uniquely amongst UK shipping companies P&O was never a Ltd Co or Plc but was incorporated by Royal Charter signed by Queen Victoria on the last day of 1840. The Coat of Arms awarded to P&O then has a shield with the house flag colours and superimposed on it are four beasts to represent Britain (lion), India (elephant), China (dragon) and Australia (bottle of Fosters).

Now, I guess it needs a Big Mac or a bar sinister to reflect its Miami ownership.

Ian


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

salvina said:


> Yes Peter it is sad that Salvesens no longer display the house flag on their trucks. Do the Bibby trucks still display theirs? (We don't see many in Cyprus!) Still see the odd Safmarine container with the houseflag on it.


Bibby trucks are still on the road.I see at least one every working day,and still carrying the gauntlet and dagger!


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Two other well-known Companies I recall that proudly displayed the Houseflag on their road tankers were William Cory and F T Everard. 
Any others?
Peter4447


----------



## Dulcibella (Mar 7, 2008)

P&O's original Armorial Bearings contained no reference to Australia but contained "quarters" which depicted England- i.e. Britannia in the first quarter; India- the Elephant in the second quarter; Egypt- the pyramids and camel in the third quarter and China/Asia with three pagodas in the fourth quarter. Placed in the middle of the shield was an escutcheon depicting - though it's very hard to see - an ancient ship and above the escutcheon the P&O flaming demi-Sun. 

In the mid-1930s, in a move to assure Australia(ns) that Australia meant a lot to P&O, and to act as a defence to those in Oz who decried the overseas ownership of shipping companies that did not employ Australian seamen... very political... the College of Arms were asked to design new Arms to represent the Company's Australian and Asian Interests. So, as Ian6 rightly says, the new shield contained the colours of the P&O Flag with England's lion at the top of the shield; the Asian Dragon at the bottom; the Kangaroo of Australia on the Dexter and the Indian Elephant, sinister. The Kangaroo always looks very cramped...with its tail kinked! 

I'll attach a copy of each of the arms for comparison. 

When a junior at P&O in Melbourne - and in the post room where all or most juniors started - one of my tasks every morning was to raise the P&O Houseflag. (We were the Managing Agents in Australia for P&O, BI, E&A and AUSN Cos) and to take it down each evening. I was taught a simple rhyme to make sure that the flag was hoisted correctly: 
Blue to the mast, Red to the Fly, Yellow to the deck and White to the sky!

(Ian) Dulcibella


----------



## Grizzpig (Aug 30, 2021)

ed glover said:


> Paddy Hendersons house flag which is the French flag with the Union Jack in the middle was I believe allowed because henerson carried french troops to the Crimear (spelling sucks I know) Funny I only heard this lately and I sailed with them in 1961


I heard this too. French troops being carried to the Crimea and their flag combined with Union Jack. I sailed with Paddy's from 1960 to 1963 on Salween , Kumba and Kabala, nav cadet. Pete Ballan, with Ted Smith, John Brooks, on Kumba, Roger Jenkins and a Belfast cadet I cannot remember his name, on the Kabala. On the Salween, there was Titch Macdonald and Chick Murray Snr Cadet. Capt Kenny Marsh, Harry Toms Mate. O, and Pat,Tin Maung Lwin, my cabin mate firet trip on Sally. he's now done very well for himslef out in Myanmar in shipping etc.


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

here is an old house flags and funnels poster from years gone by


----------

